# My First Flats Tracker



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Just bought my first boat on my own, without the parents help hehe.  I live in Coden, AL, where there are a tone of places to get skinny, but a ton of the places have a ton a oyster shells.  This is the reason for buying the aluminum boat.  A local fishing club member redid a 1983 Bass Tracker and named his build Flats Tracker, I loved his idea (and this is completely his name) but I figured that's what I should call mine, since it is a Tracker.  So here is the start to MY Flats Tracker.  Bought a 1648 Tracker All-Welded Jon from Bass Pro Shops, ordered it with matching trailer, and the bad boy Minn Kota Riptide 55lb bow mount trolling motor.  A good friend of mine had this 1994 30 Johnson just sitting in his garage, so I proudly took over it.  For the maiden voyage, I had the boat loaded with 2 batteries, trolling motor, 6 gallons of gas, my dad and myself, and it really surprised me doing 28 mph.  Dropped my dad off, and did 30 with no problem.  This is exactly what I was hoping for.  So, this is the start of my build, and I will keep it updated as I continue on the project.

Here are my future mods:
Poling platform
Removable Casting platform
DIY Power Pole (thanks for the idea from a youtube guy)
Lights completely under gunnel
Manual jack-plate (maybe)
Livewell install in back bench seat
Maybe a 50 Yamaha tiller (what it's rated for, but definetly going to enjoy the freebie first to accomplish everything else.)


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Not sure how to post multiple pics, so I am doing it this way!!


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

After getting it back from BPS with the trolling motor


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

.. and the maiden voyage


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice sled , keep us posted on the mods. 
-anytide


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats. Looks like a great boat. I would suggest you fish it for a while before you get too far into the modifications. After having had a few boats I can tell you from experience there are things I wish I had never added and things that would have been better if placed differently. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## basfshr27 (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks great, I have a couple of buddies that have the same hull and they love it! 

Glad to have another local boy on here also!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I like it just like that. Remember you can always use a bucket with good aeration system for your baits. good part is it doesn't have to be on the boat all the time. More with less...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new boat, you cant go wrong with the tracker they are strait workers


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice boat. I plan to keep an eye on your build. Mine is similar and almost complete.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Coden huh? I live in Semmes!


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep live on Fowl River


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

This is very cool. I'm honestly a huge fan of these metal boats. Sometimes, you just simply cannot beat simple and tough.

Steve


----------



## jimmypressley (Apr 7, 2011)

Cool rig. There's just something sexy about a metal boat. One of the best tarpon rigs I ever fished out of was a 17' tracker. Poling platform and every thing. Awesome boat.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats man. That's awesome that you took the initiative and got the boat yourself. I had to do the same while I was in college because my dad wasn't making any moves, lol. One thing I'd watch out for- since you have a painted trailer- wash it very thoroughly every time you dip it in salt water! And what is the link to that power pole youtube video???


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats man. That's awesome that you took the initiative and got the boat yourself. I had to do the same while I was in college because my dad wasn't making any moves, lol. One thing I'd watch out for- since you have a painted trailer- wash it very thoroughly every time you dip it in salt water! And what is the link to that power pole youtube video???


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZOwRFn1kyE


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

That's it, thanks Brett. And thanks to everyone for your comments. It is because of this forum, that I have made my choices of future upgrades. I will be sure to keep you all posted as I go along. It will take a while, but it will be worth it.


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

It's been awhile since I have updated.  So far, haven't done much, just added lights and some LEDs under the gunnel that light up real good.  Having a poling platform built, as I type.  Will be sure to put pix up as soon as it is finished.  It is going to be a removable poling platform so I don't have to have it on at all times.  Now, for a push pole, any ideas?  I'm a do-it-yourselfer if anyone has any ideas, thoughts, or criticisms.  Oh, and also made my own removable ice chest livewell that will hook to some flush mount D-rings with straps, and when not in use, can remove and there will be no trip hazards on the floor of the boat.  One last request, I need to apply non skid to the deck, it is  HOTTT.  Does anyone have any DIY experience with non skid and pros/cons on it??


----------



## tbutler (Dec 16, 2008)

Hydro-turf (similar to Seadek) in light colors works well to not only reduce the heat reflecting from an aluminum boat, but also help quiet the boat. I have applied it to the front and rear decks on my 16' Lowe, and it makes a huge difference. It comes in a multitude of colors and even patterns such as camo. You can order it with adhesive on the back, or apply your own glue


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

Saltwater Cowboy, egarding "non-skid," here's an option for you to beat the heat...plywood. Years ago I had an aluminum skiff that I just loved, but hated the heat. So, I took two sheets of 1/4" plywood and cut to fit my fore and aft decks, along with a sole for the interior bottom. But, before installing, I saturated all three pieces with Thompson's Water Seal (green color). Then I glued and screwed them in. The wood worked perfectly even in the salt water environment where I live. It was still in very good condition when I sold the boat about five years later. And, we walked barefooted on it without a problem! Not only did it fix my heat issue, it's also a cheap alternative to your other options.


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Sea Dek and HydroTurf has been one of my considerations.  Now on the plywood, I really wouldn't like to add that much extra weight to the boat.  I have plywood in my other aluminum boat so I'm trying to set this one up differently.  I am looking strongly at the Cabela's Tuff Coat in olive color (but it's back ordered for 3-4 months).  Supposedly it is made by DuraBak which other aluminum boat owners have considered the holy grail of all roll on non skid.  There is a Bass Pro Shops about 20 miles away from me and they have something very similar too.  So I guess I will just have to see what is the best use.  Thanks for the replies.

Also, if anyone has any pictures of a semi-v jon boat kinda like mine with a poling platform, could you post pix please?  I'm getting anxious of having mine completed and installed.  Below is one I have found that is identical how mine is being built.  But I'l like to see with a tiller steer.








[/img]


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Well I sold the Tracker for $4200.  As soon as I got the cash, took a grand and went and bought a 1995 Avenger 186V Tournament Addition bay boat.  I have a 2003 125 Mercury to put on it.  Boat is bare, so I can build it as I like.  Console is not attached in the pictures below, so my buddy and I are going to build a custom center console for it.  Been looking at gps/sounder units, and am torn between Lowrance® Elite-5 DSI Color Fishfinder/Chartplotter and the Humminbird® 597ci HD DI Internal GPS Fishfinder Combo.  Anyone have any pros/cons on these units??  Also, I was able to keep my bow mount Minn Kota Riptide 55lb thrust 42" shaft trolling motor because the guy wanted me to put a foot control on the boat, so I was able to talk my buddy into giving me his 50lb Prowler.  I would love if someone would like to down size their trolling motor and trade me for a 70 to 80 lb thrust 52" shaft trolling motor... Any takers??  Well, I will be sure to post pictures as my progression comes along with this boat.  I believe this boat will better suit my needs for still being able to get skinny and also allowing me to run offshore somewhat.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweet and for grand. Ufff


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep and boat and trailer are rock solid.


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Bought a console for it yesterday for $375


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, I guess I go through boats like I do toilet paper. traded the Avenger hull for an actual micro skiff!! Carolina Skiff J14 with a 20 Johnson.


----------

